# يوميات زوج مطحون



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
عارفة انى هطحن بعد الموضوع ده من ستات المنتدى :vava:
بس علشان حقانية وبحب الحق 
قولت اعمل الموضوع ده للرجالة تفش غلها فيه :act31:
عارفة ان فى رجالة كتير مقهورة زى الستات بالظبط 
وفى رجالة مطحونة وطالع عنيها 
ومرتاتهم نكدية اخر حااجة 
قولت والنبى ما حرماكم من حاجة 
زى ما علمت موضوع للمفروسات 
عملتلكم ده 
بس متخدوش راحتكم اوووى :t26:
علشان احنا مش هنسكت اه علشان نبشقى متشفقين 
الشرط اخره نور 
يلا عيشوا حياتكم 
وانا برضوا هساعدكم وهنزلكم صور بتعبر عن معاناتكم 
قال وع راى المثل 
اعمل الخير وارميه البحر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*متابع يا حقانيه ......
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متابع يا حقانيه ......
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
احب الحق واقول الحق 
طول عمرى :smile02*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا هلكانة ع نفسى من الضحك ع الصور 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



​


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه ربنا يخليكى للغلابة يختى


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2014)

فكره حلوه
دائما تأتى بالجديد
متابع


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههه ربنا يخليكى للغلابة يختى


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
مرة من نفسهم يا نيفو 
علشان ميقولوش علينا عنصريين 
*​


النهيسى قال:


> فكره حلوه
> دائما تأتى بالجديد
> متابع


*ميرسى استاذى الغالى 
تسعدنى متابعتك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

فوكيرة جميله اوي يارورو وماتطلعش غير منك *^
اكيد متابعه انا ومستنية اشوف غل فش الرجاله
قصدي فش غل 

وعجبنتي اوي الصورة اللي نزليتها 
ويلا مستنية الباقي ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*قولنا نعمل الخير فيهم الولو 
يكش يطمر  بس 
كل يوم هنزلهم شوية معاناه قصدى صووور 
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*متابعة بهدوووووووووووووووء زى الملايكة 

بس كنا عايزنهم هم اللى يوصفوا معاناتهم​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الرجالة غلابة
النسوان بيضحكوا على الرجالة باهم الاقوى
لكن الحقيقة النسوان جبارين


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*ومالو يا رورو ميجراش حاجه خليهم يفشوا  غلهم 
حلو يا رورو بس ياريت متعملهاش تانى *


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *متابعة بهدوووووووووووووووء زى الملايكة
> بس كنا عايزنهم هم اللى يوصفوا معاناتهم​*


*يا ملاك انت يا ملاك :new8:
تقريبا الرجالة طلعوا معندهمش معاناه 
يلا برأة يا ستات 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرجالة غلابة
> النسوان بيضحكوا على الرجالة باهم الاقوى
> لكن الحقيقة النسوان جبارين


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
علشان نبقى منصفين يا استاذنا 
فى ده وفى ده 
مش كل الرجالة غلابة ولا كل الستات جبارين *​


+ماريا+ قال:


> *ومالو يا رورو ميجراش حاجه خليهم يفشوا  غلهم
> حلو يا رورو بس ياريت متعملهاش تانى *


*طلع محدش فيهم عنده غل يا ماريا :new6:
حاتر من عنتينى انتى تؤمرى يا حبى :new8:*
*مش هعملها تانى *:mus13:​


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوة طبعا مهضوم حقنا
يعنى ان كنت الاول روقان
دلوقت بجيب طلبات البيت وانزل السوق كمان
هى بتطبخ وتنضف ماشى ببس موضوع الخضار دة  غلس بصراحة ههههههه
بس عامة هى انسانة جميلة  ووخددة بالها منى قوى شهادة حق برضة


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ايوة طبعا مهضوم حقنا
> يعنى ان كنت الاول روقان
> دلوقت بجيب طلبات البيت وانزل السوق كمان
> هى بتطبخ وتنضف ماشى ببس موضوع الخضار دة  غلس بصراحة ههههههه
> بس عامة هى انسانة جميلة  ووخددة بالها منى قوى شهادة حق برضة


*امال عاوزين تجوزوا ع الجاهز 
فين المشاركة :act19:
ايون بقى اتعود تجيب الطلبات 
وبعدين انت من اول شهر وبتقول كده 
كتير خير جوزى بقى 
بقاله سنين بيجيب الطلبات :new6:
ربنا يخليكم لبعض يا جرجس ويسعدكم *​


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *امال عاوزين تجوزوا ع الجاهز
> فين المشاركة :act19:
> ايون بقى اتعود تجيب الطلبات
> وبعدين انت من اول شهر وبتقول كده
> ...


يعنى انتى بتردى عليا  ان جوزك بيعمل كدة وانتى بتشترى اية لبان ههههه
عامة هى فعلا مسؤلية مشتركة بس الفكرة ان الواحد يعملها بصدر رحب بدون تذمر
والاهم يكون فية تفاهم بين الزوجين بيعدى مشاكل كتير قوى موضوع ان الاتنين فاهمين بعض ومقدرين بعض


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى انتى بتردى عليا  ان جوزك بيعمل كدة وانتى بتشترى اية لبان ههههه
> عامة هى فعلا مسؤلية مشتركة بس الفكرة ان الواحد يعملها بصدر رحب بدون تذمر
> والاهم يكون فية تفاهم بين الزوجين بيعدى مشاكل كتير قوى موضوع ان الاتنين فاهمين بعض ومقدرين بعض


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا حضرتك هو بيتشرى وانا بطبخ واغسل واكنس وامسح واغس مواعين 
وانشر غسيل واروق 
عاوز ايه تانى اكتر من كده 
فعلا طول ما هما متفاهمين كل حاجة هتعدى 
وهيبقوا مشتركين فى كل شىء :mus13:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

فكرة حلوووووووووه :love45:

بس  شهادة حق 
مش انا بنت :smil12:
وربونا وربونا الرجاله غلبانين 
ومظلومين جداااا 
وكتر خيرهم مع مراتتهم :gy0000:
واقل كلمه ترضيهم علشان طيبين 
:99:
​


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا حضرتك هو بيتشرى وانا بطبخ واغسل واكنس وامسح واغس مواعين
> وانشر غسيل واروق
> عاوز ايه تانى اكتر من كده
> ...


يعنى عاوزة نشترى ونطبخ كمان ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
عموما فية ناس بترلاعف وناس زيى مبتعرفش تعمل كوباية شاى
اعمل اية بقى اخد دورة فى المطبخ ولا اية ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فكرة حلوووووووووه :love45:
> 
> بس  شهادة حق
> مش انا بنت :smil12:
> ...


*مرمر الحقى استخبى بدل ما يتلموا عليكى يكلوكى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش كلهم امرمر زى ما فى الحلو 
فى رجالة عاوز الضرب بالنار :boxing:*​


grges monir قال:


> يعنى عاوزة نشترى ونطبخ كمان ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
> عموما فية ناس بترلاعف وناس زيى مبتعرفش تعمل كوباية شاى
> اعمل اية بقى اخد دورة فى المطبخ ولا اية ههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا مش لدرجة دى يا جرجس 
انتوا كفاية عليكم تشتروا بسس 
تعال خد درس عند جوزى 
اوقات بيحضر فطار ويعمل شاى :mus13:
وبالمرة هات مراتك اديها درس انها تخليك تعتمد ع نفسك :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مرمر الحقى استخبى بدل ما يتلموا عليكى يكلوكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش كلهم امرمر زى ما فى الحلو
> فى رجالة عاوز الضرب بالنار :boxing:*​




ههههههههههههههههه
في فعلا بس قليلين 
بس صدقيني الراجل بمراته 
لو هو وحش يبقا بيها
لو كويس برضو بيها :fun_lol:
ومين ياكلوني :thnk0001:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> في فعلا بس قليلين
> بس صدقيني الراجل بمراته
> لو هو وحش يبقا بيها
> ...


*لا يا مرمر فى رجالة فعلا وحشة 
حتى لو مراته كويسة جداااااا 
ملهاش علاقة بمراته خالص ع فكرة 
الموضوع بيرجع ليه والبيئة اللى نشا فيها والعادات اللى اتربى عليها 

الستات :new6::new6:*​


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> في فعلا بس قليلين
> بس صدقيني الراجل بمراته
> لو هو وحش يبقا بيها
> ...


على اساس فية ستات مش عاوزة تتضرب بالنابلم ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> على اساس فية ستات مش عاوزة تتضرب بالنابلم ههههههه


*الا ايه النابلم ده يا كركس :act19:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Comment (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*
















واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فوكيرة جميله اوي يارورو وماتطلعش غير منك *^
> اكيد متابعه انا ومستنية اشوف غل فش الرجاله
> قصدي فش غل
> وعجبنتي اوي الصورة اللي نزليتها
> ويلا مستنية الباقي​





R.O.R.O قال:


> *قولنا نعمل الخير فيهم الولو
> يكش يطمر  بس
> كل يوم هنزلهم شوية معاناه قصدى صووور
> هههههههههههههههههه*​





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *متابعة بهدوووووووووووووووء زى الملايكة
> 
> بس كنا عايزنهم هم اللى يوصفوا معاناتهم​*





+ماريا+ قال:


> *ومالو يا رورو ميجراش حاجه خليهم يفشوا  غلهم
> حلو يا رورو بس ياريت متعملهاش تانى *




:99:


:36_19_1:



:36_19_1:



:big61:



:a82:



:282li:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شايفاك مستغرب من كلمة معاناه كومنت 
تفتكشر انها مش معاناه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شايفاك مستغرب من كلمة معاناه كومنت
> تفتكشر انها مش معاناه *​


وبالنوسبه لكلمة فش غلهم دي
ماخدتيش بالك منها:smile02​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وبالنوسبه لكلمة فش غلهم دي
> ماخدتيش بالك منها:smile02​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شوفتهااااااااااااش 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2014)

الامتعرفيش النابلم يا رورو
دة بعيد عنك كدة   بيضرب فى الحرب بيحرق بلد بحالها ههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*
[URL="http://forums.fatakat.com/thread2927783"]
	
*






[/URL]


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الامتعرفيش النابلم يا رورو
> دة بعيد عنك كدة   بيضرب فى الحرب بيحرق بلد بحالها ههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حرام عليك يا شيخ 
بتحبنا اوى انت :act31::act31:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

حلوووووو ين اوي اوي عاشت ايديكي


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يا عيني على السعادة الزوجية !!!


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


>


نصيحةة ممكن تقلب بكارثة
اقولها كدة تقول  منت السبب هو انت بتعمل حاجة  ودة فعلا صحيح ههههه
وتجيبلى بقى كل اللى جواها وبدال متسكت تشغل الراديو ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2014)




----------

